# Castlevania: Vorgeschmack auf Season 4 der Netflix-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Castlevania: Vorgeschmack auf Season 4 der Netflix-Serie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Castlevania: Vorgeschmack auf Season 4 der Netflix-Serie*


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (5. Mai 2021)

Freue mich drauf, aber schade dass es die letze Staffel ist.


----------

